# New here



## Orebrocat (May 26, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I'm a 27 year old woman, living in Örebro, Sweden. I also heard about this forum via a Swedish cat forum that I constantly visit  This is a great chance for me to practice my English plus I just love cats and can't get to much of them 

I have three cats (Sune, Skorpan and Conradh aka Kotten) whom I've adopted from a cat shelter. They started out as foster cats though since they were homeless but I knew they had to stay in my life forever. I've had other foster cats but these three are the ones for me :luv I know other people think they all look somewhat alike but I don't, well, decide for yourselves  (of course I know they look simular but they're all so different from each other when you look at details and personality)








I have som extra pictures of them in the "Meet my Kitty"-section for anyone who's interested


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Hi Ally!

Wonderful picture :luv


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome!! What a sweet photo of your cats  Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That's a pretty neat picture of all the cats. Welcome


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Ally...


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2006)

Hello Ally! Regards from Norway!


----------



## Orebrocat (May 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Söderkissarna (May 25, 2006)

Oh, no what have I done?! 8O 

I just called her "Ally" as a nickname (from another forum). I am sure that her real name is something else!!

My mistake .


----------



## 1DeadlySAMURAI (May 26, 2006)

Söderkissarna, you're so sweet. LMAO


----------



## Orebrocat (May 26, 2006)

:lol: My name is Anna but sure, I like Ally better so it suits me fine hihi :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Your cats are adorable.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cats are sweet!


----------

